# How do I put Bluetooth into a non-Bluetooth audio setup?



## R063R (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a wired setup in my mancave upstairs using Behringer Eurolive speakers and a Behringer amp from my television/PC/PS4 but I want the option of being able to set one speaker outside and run a cable out the window to the speaker below. I also want to be able to control the music from my iPhone if I’m sitting out beside the speaker, rather than just take whatever is playing on whatever device in the cave or having to run inside and up the stairs to select a certain track.

What’s the easiest approach for this? My understanding of terminology isn’t great so I’ll do what I can. A 20m SPK(?) cable from amp inside to speaker outside is straightforward enough. But what’s the best way to get a Bluetooth connection from iPhone outside to amp inside? Would it have to go through one of devices before amp? I’ve seen little Bluetooth devices that have 3.5mm output, however the input on the Behringer amp is 1/4”. A 3.5mm to 1/4” cable would also be easy sourced but I’m wondering am I over-complicating an easy solution that I just can’t see.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Depending on how you can connect - you could use something like google chrome cast audio or Amazon echo - 2 options here, an echo gives you a speaker that you can use or an echo dot, which is just the Bluetooth connection to another speaker - this is the way I’m adding to our system, so I can use it and Bluetooth to it / use on line streaming.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

There are also wifi adaptors that connect to an aux/spare channel on your amp via RCA cables - then control the music via an app on your phone.

I have a Tibo Bond device, which seems to work reasonably well in my limited experience to date


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

After some really helpful audio advice here, i bought a Bluetooth receiver to plug into my amp -

Optoma NuForce BTR-100 Bluetooth Digital Audio Receiver - https://www.richersounds.com/optoma-nuforce-bluetooth-receiver.html

You might also want to consider a DAC to improve the sound -

Cambridge Audio DACMAGIC 100 https://www.richersounds.com/hi-fi/dacs/cambridge-dac-magic-100-blk.html

I've the BT receiver and my laptop plugged into the DAC and then the DAC plugged into the amp. I can play straight from the phone to the BT receiver. I also have 60GB+ of music on my laptop and can control my laptop's bluetooth using the "MokeyMote" app on my iphone with "Foobar" media player running on the laptop.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

One of my mini systems doesn't have bluetooth so I have one of these hooked up to it using the RCA /phono input:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Belkin-F8Z492uk-Bluetooth-Music-Receiver/dp/B0037LHUSE


----------

